# Benefits - anyone know if I qualify?



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Help!!

Hello ladies,

Im a bit confused as to what benefits I could claim. I've been told that I'll be able to get child benefit & child tax credit - has anyone any clues how much we're talking about?

And also Id like to finish work when we get a match, and slightly baffled by working tax credits - Ive heard my husband's basic income has to be below a certain amount, and yet someone I know gets it even though both her and her husband work full time!

Does anyone know the ins and outs??

Thanks, Id appreciate any info

x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

E

Paula might be a good person to ask on this as it more of a payroll type question, although I am in HR payroll is a completely separate function to us. If you get access to the work issues board and post your q there Paula will answer as she is one of the mods/experts on there.

I don't know how much the benefits are, but I know that WFTC (Working Families Tax Credit) is based on what you earn, but it is not payable to people whose combined earnings are more than £58,000 per annum.

Here's a link to the inland revenue site and their guidance on WFTC

http://www.inlandrevenue.gov.uk/pdfs/wtc2.htm

Hope this helps
Love
Karen x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks Paula

I have rang about the WFTC and have been told we do not qualify. This was based on my dh's salary. We are definately going to look into it more as I'm still unsure whether we should be looking at basic, guaranteed bringing home wage because on paper it looks like he earns loads (I wish) and obviously if he has a quiet month (jobs related pay), he doesnt bring home nearly as much as his salary says.

Something else to look into!

Anyway, thanks again for taking the time to reply. It is much appreciated.

Take care

Everhopeful x


----------

